# Web Easy Professional 8



## BriCap (Jan 24, 2011)

Brand new to forum. Have a copy of web easy pro 8 and I need to know if there is a US and UK version? when Trying to set up e-commerace using PayPal it wants me to register with paypal.UK, I am from Phoenix and have a US paypal acct. DO I have the UK version of Web easy professional 8?
 If so, do you know where I could download the US version?

thanks for yr help
 BriCap


----------



## helpmebuild (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm not a pro. but I do think I remeber reading about that feature- Web easy 8 allows you to set up e-com with different countries on Ebay- but it will redirect you automatically to where your home address and region is. check again to make sure you didn't accidentially register in the UK.


----------

